# Bloodlines and Temperment?



## Triniboy18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Just curious to know wheather diffrent bloodline have various temperment?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Some bloodlines have more drive than others, but with bloodlines it all depends on where the breeder has taken that bloodline. How they have raised their dogs/puppies and what goals they had in their breeding program.


----------



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm no expert but I think some of the bloodlines are game bred so the dog would have more prey drive ect. Then there are bloodlines that are geared toward show dogs which may be a bit more relaxed. Someone I'm sure will explain it better. I asked a question regarding prey drive in differant bloodlines it may help answer you question.


----------



## Triniboy18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Well im trying to get an OFRN and just want to know how there temperments are.


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

I think that its hard to really generalize any given bloodlines temperament other than all potentially have DA. When you look at websites for kennels, they often make some kind of claim about the temperament of their dogs. I don't pay too much attention to that sort of thing. Really, I think dogs temperaments are more of an individual thing. It will become apparent at some point and its either fine they way it is or you go about adujsting it as much as you can through training and so on.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Look at the parents and how the puppies are raised thats what is going to start making your pups temperament. Then after that it goes into how you raise and socialize your dog. Temperament is genetic and matters what the parents are like, but the dogs bloodline will not let you know the dogs temperament. Then comes the part of temperament that is not genetic that depends on how you raise the dog and what it learns. Dogs with unstable or bad temperaments can't just be fixed by training. Some issues can be worked with but a bad temperament is a bad temperament.


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

how are you getting an ofrn there pretty hard to get if you want a real quality well bred one, id like to own one too in the future.


----------



## Triniboy18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Well I am still doing some reaserch but I have one or two good breeders online msg me if you would like the links.


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

Triniboy18, internet is a good place to pay way to much for a dog that you might not be happy with. Truly if you are going to look at OFRN go to a couple of ADBA shows and talk one on one with recreational breeder, this is who you want a dog from. 99% of internet people are idiots looking for a dollar, not all but most. Going to the show you will see possible the body style of dog you want. You want a red/rednose if you are looking for OFRN, and you will see several bloodlines that will throw this dog consistently besides OFRN, you have redboy and patricks that are known for those types of looks. Especially Patricks blood, not as a deep red but I have seen some.
The problem with OFRN is the cost of them are usually high for no reason at all, very similar to blue dogs and then the breeding programs have been bred for pedigrees most times not all and not health, OFRN pure has been very inbred usually instead of linebred, even a smaller gene pool that just the APBT community which is small enough ; in return genetic flaws are going to more likely especially skin conditions. Again by going to the shows, you might get someone who is lucky to walk you through a pedigree that actually knows the blood. Seeing a nme several times or famous dogs can shoot you in the foot more times than not. Start calling and call everyone in the whole country before you buy a dog and don't be afraid to ask them for a discount, the dog market is in a recession right now also.


----------

